# How to Break 80



## guertyslice11

I have been golfing for nearly 30 years and never been able to get over the hump and break 80. I was consistently between 82-85. I did the whole private lessons, 100's of range balls, putting green and never seemed to put it all together. I decided to make the small investment and so far it has paid off. I shot my first round under 80 (78) a month ago and have since done it 2 more times. Stinks I will have to wait to the spring time here on the East Coast until I hope to utilize the instructions from the this. Take look and give it a shot as it comes with an 8 week money back guarantee.

What Do I Get When I Order How To Break 80?

When you purchase the program, you will get a comprehensive guide to help you in all areas of your game. The whole program is designed to help you play your best golf possible and reviews all key areas of the game that are essential to breaking 80 on a consistent basis. This program provides practical and effective golf tips to start putting the fun back in your game.

A New Twist on Fundamentals - Think you know the proper way to address the ball, grip the club and set up? Guess again.
4 Proven Techniques to Get You Into the 70's Instantly - In just minutes you can learn what I have toiled with for most of my life! I give you step-by-step instructions on specifically what to do in terms of your swing.
Shotmaking Secrets - I tell you specifically how to draw and fade the ball so you can attack any pin you see and add distance when you need it.
Dealing With Trouble Shots - New! - You'll learn how to turn adversity into birdie with these proven techniques to save you from even the toughest of bad breaks.
How to Develop a Rock-Solid Short Game - You won't have to worry about hitting greens in regulation when I teach you how to get up and down from nearly everywhere.
The Simple Formula for Short Game Shots - New! - This is one of the best and easiest lessons I learned to simplify the complex short game shots for handicappers of all levels.
Mastering the Chip ShotNew! - I'll reveal to you the foolproof way to consistently chip the ball so you catch it cleanly every time and put the right amount of roll and loft on your shots.
The Putting Secrets of the Pros - We all know that the real difference between the guys who play professional golf and the accomplished amateur is putting. I teach you specific techniques and drills so you can expect to drain every putt you swing at.
Secrets to Reading Greens Properly - New! - Isn't is frustrating when you hit a putt the perfect speed and distance only to find the line was off? I'll unveil to you how read greens so that before you even hit the ball you'll have unfair advantage over your competitors!
My Highly Effective "Putting Results" Practice Game - New! - I created this game that gets me focused on draining everything in sight. You'll learn to approach every putt as if you'll make it...even if you're 35 feet away! I detail it for you step by step to improve your putting instantly.
a Mental Gameplan - You will learn the simple and tested methods to keep your brain on track to play your best golf possible. a good swing alone will not keep you in the 70's for long.
Perfect Practice Techniques - I tell you step-by-step what you need to do in order to prepare yourself to break 80. I even go so far as to tell you how much time you should spend on each drill and specifically how and what to practice leading up to your round.
Professional Pre-Shot Routine - I provide you specifically the exact things I do before every shot (mental and physical actions) for you to apply to your own.
How to Handle Bad Shots - New! - Hitting bad shots can emotionally and mentally ruin your round and enjoyment of the game. I'll show you a bulletproof method to not only handling these tough times but turning them into opportunities for lower scores.
Sand Play Success - New! - I recently added an entirely new chapter on Sand Play and in it I detail the exact checklist I use to get up and down from any bunker. In addition, I'll show you how to deal with trouble bunker shots such as a buried lie, hard sand and more!
The 10 Essential Components of Breaking 80 - After corresponding and working with thousands of golfers who break 80 (and a lot who don't), I line out for you the absolute must-haves for your game and how to incorporate them effectively.
And much more...

As you can see, I focus the content of the program on the EXACT things you need to do in order to play your best golf ever. There are some folks who break 80 already who know these things but I go the extra 50 yards and show you in simple-to-understand terms how to apply these concepts and techniques to your game.


----------



## Spike

Breaking 80 is something that most golfers don't do consistently. For me I have only done it once so it is kinda an unrealistic goal for myself. I try to break 85. For me that's tough enough.


----------



## kelzzy

I like it! Practice makes perfect. 

No gimmicks, nothing you can buy or use to make yourself better. Only practice will do that.

How you practice is another matter, but no gimmicky things will help you break 80.

It took me 2-months of practice to break 80. I mean real practice. I hadn't played golf in more than 5 years, and in 2-months I was breaking 80. Why? Because I worked for hours and hours.. after school I'd work for 6+ hours.. on weekends I'd work from 6am to 8pm.. for 2 months. I continue to do that and now play great, great golf. 

That is the only way to get better.

What I work on:

Putting.. many, many drills. I really advise reading my article on putting drills, everything listed is the things i do for hours upon hours on the putting greens ... those hours of work made me one of the best putters around.

http://bunkerreview.blogspot.com/2013/12/sink-more-putts-with-these-great.html

(my favorites: 1-2-3 drill, gateway drill, around the world, and one hand drill).

I also advise knowing how to swing: http://bunkerreview.blogspot.com/2013/12/how-to-hit-golf-ball-straight-every.html

If you work hard enough, you will break 80.. and your next goal will to go under par.

One more edit:

If this all isn't working for you, think about how you are approaching the game mentally:

http://bunkerreview.blogspot.com/2013/12/mastering-mental-aspect-of-golf.html

Golf is by far the most mental game in the world.. you cannot play good golf without having your mental aspect in line.


----------



## rainorshinegolf

You shoot 79!


----------

